# U-Bolts For Reese Spring Bars?



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Anybody know where I can get U-bolts for Reese spring bars and Dual-Cam WD setups? I don't see that they're sold separately on the Reese / Draw-Tite web sites, and I checked Camping World, Home Depot and a local trailer store with no luck. These are the bolts that hold the chains for the snap-up brackets - they install either on the ends of the spring bars, or on the hanger bracket for the bolt-on anti-sway model. The holes are about 5/16" in diameter, and are spaced 1" apart. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

These? --> etrailer


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> These? --> etrailer


Close but wrong shape and size.

Looking around e-trailer it looks like the chains and u-bolts are sold with the bars.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> These? --> etrailer


No, I think those are the U-bolts that go around the frame in the non-bolt-on application. The bolts I need are much smaller and attach at the top of the hanger bracket that holds the cams. You can see what they look like in the installation instructions. I'm upgrading from the older "U-bolt around the frame cams that interfere with propane tank covers" to the one in these instructions. I bought the kit from Camping World, but it didn't include the small U-bolts (I guess they assume you should already have them on your spring bars and can just re-use them). Problem is, my small U-bolts are on the setup with our old little trailer in San Diego that we use once in a while for extra camping guests.

Here's the instructions and pics:

http://www.reeseprod.com/content/downloads/installation/N26002.pdf


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

My industrious neighbor found what I need online. I needed to broaden my search to "chain kit", lol. A few extra pieces, but they may come in handy.

http://www.etrailer.com/Accessories-and-Parts/Draw-Tite/3216.html


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> My industrious neighbor found what I need online. I needed to broaden my search to "chain kit", lol. A few extra pieces, but they may come in handy.
> 
> http://www.etrailer.com/Accessories-and-Parts/Draw-Tite/3216.html


Funny how you can find what you need looking under drawtite but not Reese. After looking at your link I was able to fine another one.

Drawtite - Reese compare


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> My industrious neighbor found what I need online. I needed to broaden my search to "chain kit", lol. A few extra pieces, but they may come in handy.
> 
> http://www.etrailer.com/Accessories-and-Parts/Draw-Tite/3216.html


Funny how you can find what you need looking under drawtite but not Reese. After looking at your link I was able to fine another one.

Drawtite - Reese compare
[/quote]
I did the same thing. One has two sets and the other is a single.


----------

